
Show HN: TRWEETS – Tracking Trump's Tweets - scottatmu
http://www.trweets.com
======
scottatmu
I'm a serious number / data nerd and created this website to help me with some
research on Donald Trump's Twitter usage.

Counting this is the "alpha" release of the website.

Any thoughts? Suggestions?

------
theocean154
working on something similar ;^)

[http://paine.nyc/robinhoodrat/](http://paine.nyc/robinhoodrat/)
[https://github.com/theocean154/robinhoodrat](https://github.com/theocean154/robinhoodrat)

~~~
scottatmu
So basically tracking Trump's mentions and using that to determine stock buys
and sells?

